# Le cable pour brancher la TV sur le Imac G4 ?



## Tyler (20 Janvier 2003)

J'arrive pas à le trouver.
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ou je peux l'acheter ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Timekeeper (22 Janvier 2003)

Je pense que c'est lui :
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/961/wo/nApyy0QkXVrXfvoCyw/1.3.0.3.27.8.3.1.13.0

Mais ils disent qu'il est fait uniquement pour l'Ibook


----------



## Zitoune (8 Février 2003)

à la Fnac pour 45 

sur l'Applestore pour 30 


----------



## blackheart (8 Février 2003)

Hello !

Heureux propriétaire d'un Imac 800 G4 17' et aussi d'un IBook 700, 12', j'ai donc pu tester ce cable sur les deux machines. Il marche parfaitement bien avec l'IBook mais pas du tout avec l'Imac. (Je précise que je passe par un cable S-vidéo qui transmet une meilleure image que la prise cinch-vidéo. ) Mais peut-être que je me suis trompé dans la configuration moniteurs bien que je ne pense pas ? Voilà pour mon expérience...

PS: Les derniers Imac auraient enfin une sortie S-vidéo !


----------



## zoungern (9 Février 2003)

selon apple ce petit cable marche sur les dernier imac 1Ghz et les ibook ... par contre pour les autres niet !! 

il suffit de regarder les cartes graphiques les ancine imac (comme celui que j ai :-( ) ont des GForce 2Mx les nouveaux ont des 4mx faut pas chercher plus loin

si quelqu un a reussi a brancher son ancien imac sur la TV je suis   HYPER interessé


----------

